# Luggage rack for a Pashley Picador Tricycle?



## billymac (20 Oct 2009)

Hello I am new to CycleChat, so hello all!

I have 2 young children and have decided to start cycling to places with them. I have been researching the best method of doing so and cost wise and stability I have decided to opt for a Pashley Tricycle with child seats. As someone wrote on this site, the child seats are as rare as hen's teeth! Yes they are but luckily I have managed to find some, I also have found a reasonably priced tricycle but I am short of the missing link - the luggage rack that fits everything together. 

So to cut a long story short does anyone have one lying about that they no longer need as I am desperate! Or does anyone know of a place that sells second hand tricycle pieces and I could contact them directly.

I look forward to sharing your knowledge. x


----------



## billymac (2 Nov 2009)

*Pashley tricycle child seats*

I posted asking if anyone had a luggage rack for a Pashley tricycle as I had found 2 child seats for sale. As I could not find a luggage rack anywhere so I have since bought a second hand tricycle with everything I needed and so did not buy the child seats, much to the owners disappointment. They are to date still for sale and as a number of people have looked at my thread I know there is interest and I would like to help out the couple who are selling them. The link to the advert is http://oxford.gumtree.com/oxford/20/44645720.html and hopefully this will work. Good luck.

I am now getting excited about trying out my new tricycle as it is due to arrive tomorrow and I have never ridden one before! More than a little nervous!!!


----------



## harrison nall (24 Jun 2010)

I have the seats and the rack offer me a price?


----------

